# 24 Hour Ride Under Hot Weather Conditions



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

This weekend I will be riding in the National 24 Hour Challenge in Michigan for my fourth time. The forecast is calling for above average heat around 90 degrees on Saturday. As endurance riders, what tips do you have for riding an ultra event like this in extreme heat? I'm hoping to improve on last year's personal best of 250 miles in order to earn a 300 mile pin this year. 

Some of the beat the heat ideas I'll put in the bandolier are pickle juice, endurolytes, Tums/Rolaids for cramp breaking, lots of gatorade, bananas, etc. Does anyone else have good recommendations to beat the heat?

Thanks!


----------



## sandan (Oct 14, 2004)

Spike Chili said:


> This weekend I will be riding in the National 24 Hour Challenge in Michigan for my fourth time. The forecast is calling for above average heat around 90 degrees on Saturday. As endurance riders, what tips do you have for riding an ultra event like this in extreme heat? I'm hoping to improve on last year's personal best of 250 miles in order to earn a 300 mile pin this year.
> 
> Some of the beat the heat ideas I'll put in the bandolier are pickle juice, endurolytes, Tums/Rolaids for cramp breaking, lots of gatorade, bananas, etc. Does anyone else have good recommendations to beat the heat?
> 
> Thanks!


I rode the Denver Century this past Sunday. Average heat was 94+ so there were portions of well over 100 degrees. In fact one thermometer I saw read 104. Take a bottle of ice water to pour on your neck and head. That really helped me when it got too hot.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Ice socks help a lot too. I saw something on velonews where it was described how to make one from pantyhose. For a 24 hour in heat maybe take a few of those in your ice chest to put under the back of your jersey after a pit stop.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Impressive! Hope the race went well for you.


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

As I expected, it was hot on the National 24 Hour Challenge this year. Low to mid-90s and wind in the upper teens from the south (a bad direction for the day loop portion of the ride). The weather really took it out of me this year. I ended up with 205 miles, so I didn't get close to my stretch goal. I'll blame it on the weather and look forward to next year! With the hot weather there were lots of people dropping out and miles covered were down from previous years. I believe the top guy did something in the 470s. Pretty impressive! One heat-beating technique I really liked this year was towels soaked in ice water at the checkpoints.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Towels in ice water? you must have had your own support. My only complaint about the ride is that the hot water was not purged from the hoses they used to fill water bottles.

I did think the statement that there were stores along the route was misleading. I did not see anything before 90 miles where you could actually get something cold.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm having great luck with Skratch labs drink mix keeping my electrolytes straight. I've not done over 4 hours yet in this heat with it, but will this weekend (100 mile MTB). Done the ice in pantyhose before -- works well. Hang them around your neck.


----------



## jtgarr (Mar 6, 2011)

Hammer Endurolytes


----------



## Pedlin'Slow (Nov 14, 2012)

Bad information there Jennifer. Clothing that breathes well, yes, wicks and evaporates is totally false. In hot weather you want cotton or cotton blends that act like an evaporative cooler against your skin. Take it from someone who does lots of riding in Arizona and does endurance events. 
Clothing that wicks and evaporates quickly is for cool or cold weather where you don't want to get wet. The clothing manufacturers have people believing they need $100 shirts to go riding in. My best hot weather shirts are long sleeved, cotton and cost about $10.00.
Please do research in the future before you seek to send someone out on a long hot weather ride in polyester.


----------



## Pedlin'Slow (Nov 14, 2012)

I've lived in the Phoenix metro areas the last 6 years and ride every month of the year. Something to point out is, have you ever seen the way the highway workers, laborers, maintenance crew, etc. dress in Phoenix in the summertime? I would say 95% of them have long sleeved cotton shirts on. Keeps the hot sun off your skin, fits loose to help air circulate around the body and the sweat cools you as it evaporates.
I'm not making a big deal of your comment, many riders use $100 Pearl Izumi wicking shirts to ride in. They sure look cool but I'll guarantee that they would ride much cooler if they only put the right fabric on. 
Most road riders are driven by style and what's the "new" high tech fabric. Cotton is still used by the Egyptians to keep cool. You won't see them in a polypro turban and Gallibaya!


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

i would not be to fast to jump on the cotton bandwagon. wicking fabrics are not just fashon statements. if you remember when cotton jerseys were common, on long hot competitve rides people would break out the wool jersey. The idea that a sweat soaked cotton shirt is better does not make much sence to me.

wicking fabrics do not have to be expensive. T shirts can be bought at Wal Mart for about $10. I don't know much about why Egyptians wear cotton, but I suspect it has nothing to do with the issue at hand. I don't know any Egyptian athletes, but the few African runners I know would never think of wearing cotton work out clothes.


----------



## Crimecrusher (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of Infinit nutrition and ice in the slots of my helmet


----------

